# planted tank and axolotl. what substrate?



## AxolotlFarmer (Nov 29, 2006)

Alright, I have been reading about sand substrates for a while and I am not sure what sort of substrate would be good for my predicament.

I have planted tank, of course, but I also keep axolotl in planted tank. Here is the thing, i need a very fine substrate, like sand or anything under 5mm. axolotl like to eat substrate, even if you handfeed, sometimes they just stick their face and suck anything. Axolotl can easily get pebbles stuck in him, this is not fun for Mr. Axolotl. Also, i keep Neocaridina shrimps, some with axoltol other in their own house.

What i need is a substrate good for growing plant, something axolotl will not choke on and one that will not leech certain material like too much copper that can harm my shrimps. Also, I do not want anything that will buffer my ph over 8.

Thankyou for help


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

You could try eco-complete. It may be small enough grain size. If not, maybe some ADA aquasoil. At the very least, they have the powder form substrate which would definately work. I hope the Axolotl doesn't constantly uproot things or throw off water chemistry due to large amounts of waste. I had one once - they are messy.


----------



## AxolotlFarmer (Nov 29, 2006)

I have a nice amount of axolotl, only thing they uproot is riccia and javamoss tied to things, none of the rooted plants ever get ripped out. I keep up with maintainance and do not over stock my axolotl, I have not have any water chemistry problem with axolotl yet. I have had axolotl for over 3 years. Lately I love planted tank and so does Mr. Axolotl, I just want to give him, his plants, and his pet shrimps a nice place.

Most my shrimps are in their own shrimp houses. Some I do not want to breed go live with Mr. Axolotl. He does not eat them. Kind of low (<20) temp for Neocaridina, but it is liveable.

Eco-complete is what I was reading about, and mainly curious about compatability with that and axolotl and shrimps.


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

WOW! He doesn't eat them? that's cool! When I had one I fed him crickets lol


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

My college roommate had one and fed it feeder goldfish, beefheart and stuff like that. Not sure if he didn't do enough water changes or give a balanced enough diet, since it died after maybe 6 months or so.


----------



## AxolotlFarmer (Nov 29, 2006)

It really isn't good to feed them live fish, especially if you let the fish swim with them. There are plenty of reasons I do not feed like explaining here


----------

